# a question (kindle)



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

First of all sorry if this has been asked elsewhere. My pc died a death so won't be getting new one anytime soon so all I got is this kindle fire HD. So I am wondering is there a way I can get black library books direct from BL website straight to my kindle. Sorry if this a silly question.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of, no. The browser might let you download it, but it looks like the Kindle doesn't have a way to pull that into the reader app.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

No idea on a FireHD as that is in fact an Android tablet not a kindle of the e-reader type. You can log in on BL and redownload the files but I have no idea how the FireHD handles mobi or epub files. 

Maybe look into OTG cables (On the Go) cables, which let you plug in an HD to a tablet, that might be a generally good diea as a stopgap till you get a new real computer. 

That said, the dead PC, was it a desktop or laptop? If a desktop, it is quite possible you can fix it by swapping parts out.

EDIT:

Wait! There may be a way, you can set up an email address you send files to to get them onto a kindle. If you donwload the file to the tablet, and you can attach it to an email to the address, that might work.


----------



## Forward Assist (Aug 26, 2013)

The Kindle Paperwhite can download direct from the BL site using the 'Experimental Browser' feature. Not sure about the Fire.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Forward Assist said:


> The Kindle Paperwhite can download direct from the BL site using the 'Experimental Browser' feature. Not sure about the Fire.


Really just ordered a paperwhite for my partner is this easy to do?


----------



## Forward Assist (Aug 26, 2013)

It's slightly clunky to do but does work.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The paperwhite has an internet browser?

Did not know.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

There was a browser in the earlier ones too, i had one on my older 3g. It does work but it kinda sucks. Last resort for sure. If you have a another way to get the files on the kindle I'd suggest you use it.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Bobbyfbrewster said:


> First of all sorry if this has been asked elsewhere. My pc died a death so won't be getting new one anytime soon so all I got is this kindle fire HD. So I am wondering is there a way I can get black library books direct from BL website straight to my kindle. Sorry if this a silly question.


As far as I know, there is not.
The Kindle reader only reads .mobi files(much to my frustration) but I believe that you can get an .epub reader app for free on it.
I would definitely try it.
If it uses android like one of the other people said, then you should be able to, as I download BL books onto my android phone and then import them into my epub reader app.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> As far as I know, there is not.
> The Kindle reader only reads .mobi files(much to my frustration) but I believe that you can get an .epub reader app for free on it.
> I would definitely try it.
> If it uses android like one of the other people said, then you should be able to, as I download BL books onto my android phone and then import them into my epub reader app.
> ...


As long as it is not a DRM file, just use Calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) to convert the file to mobi. Then it is Kindle-friendly.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Forward Assist said:


> The Kindle Paperwhite can download direct from the BL site using the 'Experimental Browser' feature. Not sure about the Fire.


Thank you this worked a treat downloaded the a dark angel short

Cheers everyone for the help


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

LazyG said:


> As long as it is not a DRM file, just use Calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) to convert the file to mobi. Then it is Kindle-friendly.


OP doesn't have a PC though.


----------

